# Europa-Bikepark-Roadtrip mit Kind 2021 - Tipps willkommen



## hellmono (21. November 2020)

Ich fange gerade an, mit meinem dann 12-jährigen Sohn einen Roadtrip in den Sommerferien 2021 zu planen. So Corona das zulässt, und er es sich mit seinen Noten verdient.

Grob im Raum stehen 3 Wochen, +/- ein paar Tage. 

Was mir an "Notwendigkeiten" je Location vorschwebt:

Shuttle-Möglichkeit/Bikepark, wenig hm selbst hochtreten
Auch kindertaugliche Strecken. Er kommt zwar vieles runter, der Spaß soll aber im Vordergrund stehen
Geschlafen wird im VW California, ein guter Campingplatz wäre super, wobei wir mit dem Bus auch mal 1-2 Nächte problemlos autark stehen können
ca. 2-3 Tage Aufenthalt je Gebiet, je nach Lust und Laune. Evtl. und in Abhängigkeit der Verfügbarkeit auch noch irgendwo zwischendrin ein Kids Camp.

Was ich an Parks grob geplant habe, im Uhrzeigersinn ab Ratingen bei Düsseldorf:
1. Winterberg - kennt er gut, zum warmwerden
2. Oberammergau - habe ich nur gutes von gehört
3. Sölden - kenne ich gut, und mein Sohn hat noch eine Rechnung offen, schöner Campingplatz
4. Laatsch - kenne ich gut, nette Trails und Shuttle, netter Campingplatz
5. Livigno - war ich nur vor 10 Jahren mal einen Tag, glaube gibt nette Flowtrails
6. Morzine/PdS - geniales Gebiet, bin nur unsicher ob die Strecken für Kids passen?!
7. Lac Blanc - kennen wir nicht, soll gut sein
8. Freiburg - zum Abschluss noch einen Freund von mir besuchen

Erweiterungen, Alternativen, usw. sind herzlich willkommen. Auch was aktuell noch gar nicht drin ist, mal ein Ruhetag wo man vielleicht baden gehen kann oder wandern?!


----------



## hobbybiker79 (21. November 2020)

Ich schmeiß mal in Andalo den Bikepark mit rein am Molvenosee









						Fai della Paganella
					

Die erste Bike Zone von Dolomiti Paganella Bike hat schon Legendenstatus!Wenn du im Trentino fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Trails suchst, dann wirst du hier



					www.dolomitipaganellabike.com
				




oder am Reschensee  (Nauders) die 3Länder Trails



			https://www.3-laenderendurotrails.com
		


Diese fallen mir spontan ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (21. November 2020)

Beide sind aber für Kinder nur bedingt geeignet, oder? In beiden Gebieten bekommt man schon auch paar hm/km zusammen, wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag die gleichen Strecken fahren will. Die meisten Strecken würde ich auch nicht jeden zumuten, das sind zum Großteil keine geshapten Bahnen. Da aber manche Kinder besser fahren als so manche Erwachsene, liegt das natürlich im Ermessen der Erziehungsberechtigen, was ihnen zugemutet werden kann


----------



## hellmono (21. November 2020)

Danke schon mal für die Tipps.

Paganella kenne ich nicht, gucke ich mir mal an, bzw. suche nach ein paar Videos.

Reschenpass kenne ich gut und fahre da auch total gerne. So wirklich kinderkompatibel finde ich es allerdings nicht, daher nicht auf der Liste dabei. Einzelne Lifte kann man sicher gut abfahren, aber dann fehlen die Variationen. Die ganzen Trails als Tour zu kombinieren schafft er von der Kondition/Kraft eher nicht. Und campen ist auch eher so mittel. Ja, der Schöneben Parkplatz ist immer voll, aber toll finde ich das da nicht.


----------



## scratch_a (21. November 2020)

Ich denke, dann scheidet Paganella noch eher aus, weil es noch etwas anspruchsvoller und weitläufiger ist.

Aber wie wäre es nach Winterberg mit einem Zwischenstopp am Geißkopf? Die haben ab nä. Saison auch einen modernen Sessellift. Wäre halt zumindest für einen Tag interessant.
Saalbach-Hinterglemm/Leogang hat auch paar einfache Strecken und man muss nicht viele hm hoch kurbeln...2-3 Tage kann man dort auch verbringen.


----------



## der Trixxer (21. November 2020)

Mein erster Tip wäre Livigno. Auf der einen Talseite Flowtrails, auf der anderen Bikepark. Mehrere Campingplätze, aber bedingt durch die Höhe, vielleicht etwas kalt im Bulli.  Fiiss Sefaus Ladis würde ich auch noch reinpacken. Und statt Oberammergau lieber Geißkopf, Leogang und Saalbach Hinterglemm.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (22. November 2020)

Serfaus wäre auch mein Tipp. Da gibt's auch viel was nicht mit Biken zu tun hat falls ihr mal ne Pause braucht. Und geisskopf ist ja wohl Pflicht!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2020)

Paganella Andalo der Willy Wonka ist schon sehr kindertauglich, ich hatte da jede Menge Kids gesehen, ist  viel leichter als Winterberg. Fai eher nicht (eher mit FR und DH Winterberg vergleichbar), aber Molveno sollte auch ok sein. Dann kann man auch mal ne kleine Tour einschieben. Der Camping am See ist sauteuer, aber schön.

Kindertauglich ist auf jeden Fall Plose oben, also nicht von Brixen aus, sondern hinten vom Berg aus. Vorne die Seilbahn nervt nur. Bei der Plose besticht das Panorama.

Livigno kann saukalt sein im Auto. Und es ist mindestens so hässlich wie Winterberg .

Geisskopf würde ich keinen Riesenumweg machen. Wenns auf dem Weg liegt. Dann eher Klinovec und Schöneck, und von dort über Pilsen (super Camping, super Bier) zum Spicak, dort die flowigen Linien und dann rüber zum Geisskopf - wenn schon.

Saalbach fand ich immer arg voll, aber das kommt natürlich drauf an. Darauf achten, dass einer der Lifte zum Hacklbergtrail läuft, der Gegenanstieg vom Schattberg aus ist nicht nur für Kids zermürbend. Der Campingplatz liegt weit vorn unten im Tal!


----------



## der Trixxer (22. November 2020)

Ich kenn Winterberg nicht, aber Livigno finde ich nicht so häßlich. Ist halt viel Einkaufsrummel wegen Zollfreiheit. Dafür profitiert man von der Infrastruktur, wie z..B Bike Läden und günstigere Restaurants als in Österreich und der Schweiz. 
Wenn du 3 Wochen Zeit hast kannst du auch weiter weg fahren wie z. B. französische Alpen. Ich war im Sommer 18 Tage in Briançon, da gibt es einige Bikeparks im Umkreis von einer Stunde Fahrzeit. Da waren in den Bikeparks kaum Biker unterwegs, also keine Warteschlangen am Lift, obwohl es in den Sommerferien war.


----------



## hellmono (22. November 2020)

Danke weiterhin, gut Tipps dabei. 

Serfaus kennen wir sonst nur aus dem Winter, kann man sicher gut einbauen.
Französische Alpen sind mit Morzine ja schon dabei. Vielleicht gucke ich tatsächlich, ob man da noch etwas mehr Zeit verbringen kann.

Saalbach scheidet für mich aus. Kenne ich sehr gut, mein Sohn konnte dieses Jahr wegen einer gebrochenen Hand leider nicht fahren. Mir sind die Strecken zu weit auseinander, teils in erbärmlichem Zustand (Home of Bremswelle) und vollkommen überlaufen.
Ja, es hat Vorteile, wenn man direkt mit der Westgipfelbahn hochkomt, da der Anstieg sonst echt übel ist. Leider ist dadurch der Hackleberg Trail auch so abartig voll, dass man selbst bei gemäßigtem Tempo ständig irgendwo auffährt.

Der Schlenker über Tschechien ist auch enorm reizvoll. Da war ich bisher nur beruflich, und dann auch nur in Prag. Die Strecken und Parks sollen ja aber echt gut sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2020)

Klinovec lohnt schon, halt nix wie Winterberg die Northshore Linie. Sehr familienorientiert. Baron und Rubin sind super, Azur ist eeewig lang und DH und EN sind richtig heftig - gut 400hm und ein schneller Lift. Unten an der Bude ist eine Dusche wenn man nett fragt, oben gibt es beim Parken Panorama. 1-2Tage reichen.
Ich bin abends rüber nach Pilsen campen und den nächsten Tag dann Spicak, toller etwas grober Park (da war auch ein Vater mit seinem 12jährigen),  und abends dann Geisskopf.

Evtl noch Kronplatz? War ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArmlingAndi (22. November 2020)

Coole Idee @hellmono! Nimmst du mich trotz gehobenem alter mit?  

Ich würde mal noch den Bikepark Brandnertal vorschlagen. Könnte man gut mit Sölden und Serfaus verbinden


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. November 2020)

Also wenn man die Kosten ebenfalls im Blick behalten will, schlage ich einfach mal die Gravity Card vor. Darin hast du 21 europäische Bikeparks enthalten, mit den nördlichsten Winterberg und Willingen. Hab ich mit meinem Sohn dieses Jahr in den Sommerferien ausgenutzt und sind mit dem Wohnmobil in verschiedene Parks gefahren. Die Lage der Parks lässt sich in einem wunderbaren Roadtrip verbinden.


----------



## hellmono (22. November 2020)

Guter Punkt mit der Gravity Card. Müsste ich mal grob gegenrechnen. Viele der genannten Parks sind ja echt dabei.

Die hatte ich für 2020 eigentlich auch geplant, dann aber irgendwie nicht gekauft. Am Ende war das auch besser so, weil die drei Wochen Urlaub, davon zwei in Saalbach, für den Junior halt weitestgehend bikefrei waren. Erste Abfahrt des Urlaubs in Sölden die Hand brechen ist halt kacke.


----------



## der Trixxer (22. November 2020)

Das mit der Gravity Card musst du schon genau rechnen, da es in einigen Bikeparks, wie z.B. in Livigno, günstige Mehrtageskarten gibt. Ich würde generell nicht mehr als 5-7 Bikeparks anpeilen, sonst seit ihr ja mehr auf der Straße als auf dem Trail.


----------



## der Trixxer (23. November 2020)

Zwischen Serfaus und Livigno kannst auch nen Zwischenstopp in Samnaun einlegen.
Wenn du auf dem Campingplatz übernachtest sind die Lifte zwischen Samnaun und Ischgl mit der Gästekarte umsonst. 





						Camping
					






					www.camping-sport-samnaun.ch


----------



## monsterlurchi (4. Dezember 2020)

1. Serfaus
2. Zwischenstop in Naturns auf dem Weg nach....
3. ...Brixen, Plose.
4. Molveno, ohne Fai und Andalo. 
5. Samerberg 

Von dort ist es nach Freiburg dann doch recht weit, aber vllt. noch Zwischenstop auf dem Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Dezember 2020)

Meine Planung mit Gravity Card und Zwerg für 2021 ist - wenn Corona das zulässt - wie folgt.

Schladming
Leogang
Saalbach
Kitzbühel
Sölden
Nauders
Brandnertal

In allen Bereichen, bis auf Sölden, kann man laut meiner Recherche ganz gut mit dem WoMo übernachten. in Sölden haben wir in 2020 den Campingplatz genutzt, wichtig dabei ist aber vorher einen Stellplatz online zu reservieren.

Grundlage meiner Planung war:
Reisemittel mit Unterkunft, da WoMo 
Gravitiy-Card Parks, da wir ansonsten an den Wochenenden Willingen und Winterberg nutzen, ergo, einmal die Gravity Card kaufen und fahren, keine weiteren Liftkarten/ kosten.

Ich denke man kann,wenn man mal nicht biken will,in allen genannten Orten eine Alternative auftun.

Und ich weiß, besser geht immer.


----------



## Lemming (13. Dezember 2020)

Metabief im französischen Jura ist definitiv kindertauglich. Die Franzose allg. haben recht kinder/anfängerfreundliche Strecken in ihren Parks.


----------



## der Trixxer (13. Dezember 2020)

Aus dem Europa Bikepark Trip ist ja jetzt leider ein Österreich Bikepark Trip geworden. Hätte für drei Wochen auch andere Länder besucht.


----------



## klmp77 (23. Dezember 2020)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> 4. Molveno, ohne Fai und Andalo.


Warum ohne Andalo?


----------



## monsterlurchi (23. Dezember 2020)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Warum ohne Andalo?


Finde ich nicht so kindgerecht wenn es um entspannt runter geht. Molveno mit dem Campingplatz am See, dem kurzen Weg zur Gondel, gibt schöne 2 Tage.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2020)

Andalo der Willy Wonka ist doch für Kinder...? OK keine 5jährigen, aber älter doch genau richtig!


----------



## monsterlurchi (23. Dezember 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Andalo der Willy Wonka ist doch für Kinder...? OK keine 5jährigen, aber älter doch genau richtig!


Also ich war dort diesen Sommer mit Kind. Meine 10 Jährige fährt wirklich gut und hat schon einiges mitgemacht. Andalo inkl willy wonka fand sie einfach Sche... Bremswellen ohne Ende, viele Fahrer die keine Rücksicht nehmen. 

Das war in Molveno besser und sie ist dort alles gefahren inkl. Ude's Trail.

Ist ja meine persönliche Meinung. Aber bei 2 Tagen würde ich lieber 2x Molveno mitnehmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2020)

Ja gut, bei einem einspurigen Trail und sommerlichem Andrang hast du natürlich Recht. Ist ja auch praktisch die einzige Abfahrt für diese Gondel.
Molveno oben den kleinen Lift nehmen eher wenige denke ich, das ist für Kids sicher entspannter. Aber runter ins Dorf ist dann ja eher heftiger.


----------



## der Trixxer (23. Dezember 2020)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Das war in Molveno besser und sie ist dort alles gefahren inkl. Ude's Trail.


Ude‘s Trail von ganz oben? Der obere Teil ist doch ne ganz andere Hausnummer als der Willy Wonka.


----------



## monsterlurchi (23. Dezember 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ude‘s Trail von ganz oben? Der obere Teil ist doch ne ganz andere Hausnummer als der Willy Wonka.


Der obere Teil war gesperrt. Zu Andalo, ich denke die Kids können das sehr gut einschätzen, besser als wir würde ich behaupten. Sie fand blade runner und Goonies als Abfahrt sehr viel entspannter.  Weniger Verkehr und eben kaum Bremswellen. Btw. den big Hero fand sie zum abrollen super und ist da sicher 8x hoch. Und wenn sie Spaß dran hat sei es recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2020)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Der obere Teil war gesperrt. Zu Andalo, ich denke die Kids können das sehr gut einschätzen, besser als wir würde ich behaupten. Sie fand blade runner und Goonies als Abfahrt sehr viel entspannter.  Weniger Verkehr und eben kaum Bremswellen. Btw. den big Hero fand sie zum abrollen super und ist da sicher 8x hoch. Und wenn sie Spaß dran hat sei es recht.


Na dann nächstes Mal die schwarzen und roten Strecken in Fai. Da fährt keiner.


----------



## monsterlurchi (23. Dezember 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na dann nächstes Mal die schwarzen und roten Strecken in Fai. Da fährt keiner.


Großartig, damit ist dann ja auch alles gesagt.


----------



## klmp77 (23. Dezember 2020)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Also ich war dort diesen Sommer mit Kind. Meine 10 Jährige fährt wirklich gut und hat schon einiges mitgemacht. Andalo inkl willy wonka fand sie einfach Sche... Bremswellen ohne Ende, viele Fahrer die keine Rücksicht nehmen.
> 
> Das war in Molveno besser und sie ist dort alles gefahren inkl. Ude's Trail.
> 
> Ist ja meine persönliche Meinung. Aber bei 2 Tagen würde ich lieber 2x Molveno mitnehmen.


War letztes Jahr mit zwo 8jährigen in Molveno und Andalo, die fanden beides super, aber mit der Präferenz zu Willy Wonka, Hustle&Flow und Zanna Bianca.
Wenn Du hinter den Kids fährst kann ja nix passieren.


----------



## jedy (23. Dezember 2020)

@hellmono Wenn du tatsächlich noch in die französischen Alpen willst, wie am Anfang des Threads genannt, solltest du auch bedenken, dass es aus Österreich nicht gerade um die Ecke liegt. Das unterschätzt man gerne, wenn man es nicht schon mal auf Maps angesehen hat.


----------



## hellmono (24. Dezember 2020)

jedy schrieb:


> @hellmono Wenn du tatsächlich noch in die französischen Alpen willst, wie am Anfang des Threads genannt, solltest du auch bedenken, dass es aus Österreich nicht gerade um die Ecke liegt. Das unterschätzt man gerne, wenn man es nicht schon mal auf Maps angesehen hat.



Hast du absolut Recht, und danke für das drauf aufmerksam machen.

Ich warte aktuell noch ein paar der (wirklich guten!) Tipps ab, und muss dann noch mal drüber nachdenken und neu planen. Will das auch mit meinem Sohn gemeinsam machen, Videos der Parks gucken, und dann den Plan einigermaßen festlegen. Aber auch wiederum nicht zu starr, so dass wir mal länger mal kürzer bleiben können, oder doch Alternativen einbauen. Wenn es denn alles so funktioniert.

Aktuell sieht es auch eher nach ca. 4 Wochen Zeit aus, so dass man tatsächlich mal einen längeren Trip von Italien in die französischen Alpen machen könnte.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Dezember 2020)

Das größte Problem wird sein die Campingplätze zu buchen so wie du das möchtest, solltest du schon sehr früh sein, sonst kannst du das alles vergessen. Die meisten guten Plätze sind dann meistens ausgebucht!


----------



## hellmono (3. Februar 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Das größte Problem wird sein die Campingplätze zu buchen so wie du das möchtest, solltest du schon sehr früh sein, sonst kannst du das alles vergessen. Die meisten guten Plätze sind dann meistens ausgebucht!



Ist ein absolut valider Punkt. Insbesondere, wenn halb Europa diesen Sommer reisen wollen wird, und Camper absoluter Trend sind.

Ich habe jetzt mal inkl. einiger Vorschläge grob die Runde bis Italien geplant. Darauf kann man sicher aufbauen, und auch einige der Stops wieder streichen. Bei rund 28 Tagen unterwegs würde ich im Schnitt 7-8 Parks a 2-3 Tage anpeilen, ergibt irgendwas zwischen 14 und 24 Tagen, wobei dann auch noch Polster für Pausen, Alternativen und Reisetage sind (z.B. Winterberg-Klinovec).

Die nächsten Wochen mal weiter planen, abwarten wie sich die Virussituation entwickelt und dann werden wir wohl tatsächlich schon einige "Ankerplätze" reservieren. Wild stehen ist zwar immer eine Option, aber das wurde ja auch in 2020 wohl schon stark geahndet, und ich hab da schlicht auch keine Lust drauf, nachts Diskussionen mit Ordnungshütern zu haben.


----------



## liter (3. Februar 2021)

Finale würd ich mal noch einwerfen🥸. Finale freeride Cp mit Pool und von da runter zum shuttle rollen wie man lustig ist. Kannst die Melogno sachen wie Rollercoaster oder die Natobase Trails fahren. Ging gut mit 10 jährigen


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (3. Februar 2021)

Wie wären denn die Trails von Nico Reuter (einfach mal bei Youtube suchen) in der Nähe von Freisen (Saarland). Sind oft unter "Grüne Hölle Freisen" zu finden.

Dort ist auch der Bostalsee in der Nähe, mit Campingmöglichkeit oder wenn man Luxus will dem Centerpark. Grob in der Region gibt es ja auch noch Erbeskopf, Stromberg oder Ottweiler Flowtrails.

Vom Bostalsee als Basis sind Ottweiler, Freisen und der Erbeskopf in ca. 30-45 Minuten erreichbar. Stromberg hingegen sind ca. 1.5h

Wenn Du Dir die "Outdoor Otter" auf Youtube ansiehst, siehst Du wie Anfänger/leicht Fortgeschrittene da runterfahren. Und Du bekommst schonmal ein Gefühl für den Dialekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (16. Februar 2021)

Willy Wonka und Peter Pan denke ich das ein fortgschrittener 12 jähriger schon mit Spaß schaffen sollte. Würde mit unseren 3 (8, 10, 12 Jahre) also schon auch dort hin fahren. Nach 2 Tagen dann noch einen Badetag am See einlegen. Die Kinder brauchen schon auch Kindersachen  

Wenns um AT geht, kann ich für Kinder auch Nassfeld empfehlen. Auch da kann man es 1-2 Tage aushalten und ist auch absolut kindgerecht. Von der Streckenplanung liegt es halt etwas ab vom Schuss wenn man zB sonst eher Saalbach-Kitzbühl-Sölden unterwegs ist. Campingplatz ist halt nicht direkt an Liftstation, sondern am See (mit Auto 5-10 Min).


----------



## Mojoe756 (5. März 2021)

Servus,

Brixen habe ich schon gelesen und die Region würde ich auch empfehlen. Da kann man einen Tag fahren und von dort aus weiter zum Kronplatz.
Beide Gebiete haben nicht zu anspruchsvolle und gut gebaute Strecken im Angebot und die Route über Sölden/Nauders/Laatsch wäre auch "fast auf dem Weg".


----------



## hellmono (24. Mai 2021)

Um hier mal nach einiger Zeit ein Update zu geben: Wir haben jetzt, vor allem wegen Corona, lange gewartet was die konkretere Planung angeht.

Aktuell scheint es mit Tschechien leider noch nicht so einfach zu sein. Österreich und Italien wiederum sind, jeweils mit negativem Test, erstmal möglich. Hinzu kommt, dass vermutlich sehr viele Leute reisen werden, und entsprechend reserviert werden muss. Wild campen eher schwer, wurde letztes Jahr ja schon teilweise stark verfolgt und geahndet.

Ist halt schade, weil alle Campingplätze gebucht oder reserviert werden müssen, und damit viel Spontaneität und der eigentliche Charakter der Reise verloren gehen. Ist aber egal, mindestens drei Wochen mit meinem Sohn unterwegs wird auf jeden Fall gut werden.

Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen versuchen alle Plätze zu reservieren. Aktuelle Planung sind immer jeweils 3 Nächte, weil das oft das Minimum ist, und man immer zwei Tage mindestens vor Ort fahren kann.

Longlist derzeit (Reihenfolge tbd): Oberammergau, Geißkopf, Serfaus, Sölden, Kronplatz, Livigno, Paganella, ggf. noch Finale. Vielleicht wird es ab da einfach eine lange Rückfahrt mit einem Zwischenstopp.


----------



## wanderer1219 (13. August 2021)

@hellmono 
Was wurde aus dem Roadtrip? Oder seid Ihr noch unterwegs? Mit Start in Düsseldorf habt Ihr noch zwei Wochen Sommerferien, oder?


----------



## hellmono (13. August 2021)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> @hellmono
> Was wurde aus dem Roadtrip? Oder seid Ihr noch unterwegs? Mit Start in Düsseldorf habt Ihr noch zwei Wochen Sommerferien, oder?



Sagen wir es so, er ist super gestartet aber war viel zu schnell vorbei.

Die Kurzversion: 3 Tage Saalbach, 3 Tage Sölden, 2 Tage Serfaus (mit 1x Rafting als "Ruhetag") - 1 dummer Sturz in einem popeligen Anlieger und ab ins Krankenhaus. Rechter Arm vom Sohnemann im Eimer, Stauchung in der Wachstumsfuge der Knochem im Ellenbogen, Gilchrist Verband und 1-2 Wochen Sportpause bis zur vollständigen Schmerzfreiheit - ab nach Hause.

Etwas ausführlicher:
Wir hatten wirklich eine fantastische Zeit, und das ist es auch was am Ende zählt. auch wenn es deutlich kürzer war als geplant. Mein Großer hatte richtig übel Spaß, und ich dadurch auch. Er hat sich in den Tagen wahnsinnig schnell entwickelt, technisch, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht, und auch ein paar echt dicke Dinger gesprungen.
Der Sturz war total dämlich, aber genau da passiert halt oft etwas. Glücklicherweise ist er mittlerweile wieder komplett fit.

Durch die verfrühte Abreise sind wir einer länger anhaltenden Schlechtwetterfront entkommen und haben zu Hause das Beste draus gemacht, was man verletzt halt so machen kann. Museum, Lego spielen, Film gucken, Zeit mit seinen Freunden verbringen, usw. Jetzt diese Woche war meine letzte freie Woche, er wieder fit und wir waren Klettern, Wasserski fahren und in der Trampolinhalle.

Summa summarum eine schöne Auszeit, wenn auch anders als geplant. Ich bin nach 6 Wochen Urlaub entspannt wie lange nicht, habe richtig viel Zeit mit der Familie verbringen können und zu Hause sind auch einige "Projekte" erledigt, die ich seit Monaten oder Jahren ignoriert habe. 

An dieser Stelle auch noch ein großes Danke für alle Tipps an alle die beigetragen haben. Wir hätten noch grob Livigno, Paganella, Brixen und Finale Ligure auf der Liste gehabt. Aber gibt ja noch weitere Urlaube.


----------

